# Hello!



## Justme93 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m glad to be here. Hopefully this forum will give me some much needed insight!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and WELCOME. It will take a while for TAM software logistics to approve you so you can choose the best forum and give us details. Great and varied advice here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------

